# AMT band saw parts



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I have an old AMT 14" band saw that has a busted bracket on the top. Not sure what the name of the bracket is, it holds the tension knob.

I've not been able to find a site for AMT parts and they're out of the tool business. One guy on another site said they are compatible with Delta pieces.

I checked out this site and part number 25 looks like it might fit my saw.

Here's the pic from mine:










So my question is have any of you had to replace AMT parts and if so, did you go with Delta parts?

Thanks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Woldmanyoda, I just had to order the exact same part for my old JET 14". The thing is, all of those 14" saws are very similar or even exactly the same. AMT may be out of business, but you should be able to order the same part from delta, ridgid, jet, etc. Take some measurements of it and run to a local store or shop that has one of those 14" just to compare and you should have no problem finding a match. The name of the part you are looking for is refered to by JET as the upper wheel sliding bracket. I have also seen it called the upper wheel tensioning bracket. If you google those you will also find some available online. My local Stan Houston (authorized JET dealer/repair facility) charged me $41.00 for the entire bracket, that included the upper wheel shaft hinge too. That old sand cast iron did not hold up well on my JET which I purchased used. The newer brackets appear to be of higher quality and finish. Good luck to you!


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks man! :thumbsup:
I was about to take a chance on ordering the Delta parts for it. First I'll check a few stores around here and see if I can get some measurements to match up.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That bracket could be repaired by a competent cast iron welder, and redrilled, if you have a problem finding one.

Gerry


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm. Doesn't look like CI to me. Looks like aluminum or pot metal.

Bill


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's aluminum. I've ordered the parts, if they don't fit I'll return and try something new.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

wolfmanyoda said:


> Yeah, it's aluminum. I've ordered the parts, if they don't fit I'll return and try something new.
> Thanks everyone.


 Okay, if it's aluminum it could be welded. Another option would be one of the new super strong repair plastics.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, those 14" C-frame band saws are on over 90% of the components the same thing. I am betting my bracket will fit your saw. And I have a Harbor Freight band saw...

They are all more or less clones of the old Delta / Rockwell 14" that are now made in Taiwan, in the same factory, on the same assembly line I bet... 

White paint is the jet, gray paint is the Delta, Orange paint is the Ridgid, Wierd shiny green paint is the HF, less wierd green paint is the Grizzly and so on...


----------

